# Camping Safety



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

Here are a few tips for anyone going camping soon...

1. Before You Leave
a. Tell someone where you will be camping.
b. Packing
*Emergency Kit- flashlight, batteries, cell phone (remember to program I.C.E on your phone), bottled water, map, compass, blanket, carbohydrate snack foods, and reflective clothing. 
*First Aid Kit – gauze, antihistamine, snake-bite kit, bandages, antiseptic wipes, tweezers, adhesive tape, first-aid instructions, and any prescription medication. An all-in-one kit can usually be purchased at your local pharmacy. 

2. Campsite Safety 
a. If camping in the backcountry, secure a permit from the National Park Service ranger station.
*Register at the trailhead and sign out when leaving.
b. Camp in designated areas.
c. Cook downwind from the tent.
d. Stake the tent about 100 yards from water. 
*Running water is a watering hole for animals and stagnant water may breeds mosquitoes. 
e. Prepare for animals.
*Animals may range from raccoons to bears.
*Bear canister may be advantageous to take on your trip. 
f. Protect your valuables.
*Place valuables in your backpack and take them with you when you leave your campsite for the day.
g. Be aware of your surroundings.
*Keep a log in your mind of where you’re at at all time. 
h. Have fun!


----------



## popupbob (Nov 23, 2009)

really good advice.must have been camping for awhile


----------



## BarbecueCamping (Jan 2, 2011)

Top advice here.

Cooking down wind from the tent is something new to me thanks for that.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

I normally tent camp in open expanses of land so I take a rifle with me just in case of a bear. I know leave them alone and they will in turn leave you alone but you can never be to safe, I'd rather bring a rifle and not need one than leave it at home and be dead.

Good list though for the uninitiated.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

i live in oregon,cougar country,i allways carry my hand gun with me,yes ladys and gentalmen,even in national parks,me and my wife hunt,fish,and camp in backcountry.sometimes 20 or so miles from nearest town,so i allways have my trusty 357 with me,not to mention in my neck of the woods we have growers of weed,and meth labs have shown up in wooded areas of this state,and in other states as well.:thumbup1:


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ had a meth lab surface in the back yard of a school, that was interesting to say the least and I don't even live near a city.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have HUNDREDS (wouldn't be surprised if it's approaching over a thousand) of days of overnighting in primitive sites where wild animals and other people also venture. I have never needed a weapon to make me feel any safer. If you take a weapon you better know how to use it (I know how), but I also think that some people I know would like an opportunity to use it (I am not one) if they have one. All people I know (includes a few Law Enforcement persons) who accompany me don't feel a need to bring along a weapon.

I try and maintain the utmost in respect for animals in the wild. We are there visiting their home. Going up there, not being responsible in my camping habits to provoke them is not a very good example of being responsible. I probably study and preview the places I want to go way before going there to expect the wild and avoid unsavory characters. I have never had nor do I expect any problems. I think being armed will not make others who don't feel the same way uncomfortable unless you are a hunter. This is only my opinion, but it sure seems a common one. 

In the original post, there was mention of valuables. What valuables? Leave them at home. I'll bring some cash, a credit card, a drivers license and my medical card and that's it! Don't bring any more than you have too.

Anyway, just some thoughts from another side.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Sometimes humans are worse that wild animals but, if you are going backcountry, it is irresponsible not to plan for the worse. How do you now that bears or wolves has not been fed by humans and they have lost their natural fear and approach our campsite? What if you accidentally bump in a carcass protected by a bear near the trail? Also, there may be some jerks around… who knows! The fact is that you are alone out there, miles away from the legal system. 

Returning to the original post, all said it is sound advice. I would just add to the list: 

Tell a person also when do you plan to return.

In the emergency kit are missing some survivorship items in my opinion. 
Pack some waterproof matches or a lighter ( the ability to create a fire is important), also a small knife (not Rambo style needed), a small mirror can be also useful if you are lost and need to make signals, and some pills to purify water may prove useful. 

Also remember that cell phones don't work everywhere and GPS can fail in some scenarios, learn to use maps and compass for navigation. 

If in bear country, separate the cooking area from the tent, also use bear proof container for food (tooth paste is considered food by bears), if don't have a container hang the food from a tree at least 30 feet from the tent, ten feet high over the ground and at least six from the trunk. 

Burn your food and waste remains, bears can detect and dig them out and you don't want them associating campers and campsites = food… (very bad for anyone traveling the area after you).

Don't camp too close to the trail, wild animals also use them. 

Just some other thoughts to complement the list. 
Hope they help! :10220:


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

My point is its better to have it and not need it than to be mauled by an animal that wondered in to your camp site. I'd rather walk away beaten and bruised but alive as apposed to beeing pooed out the back end of an animal . 

I hunt and go to the range to shoot my rifle, I am not looking to use it for no reason but for practice when I go there. I go camping with a hand gun or rifle and keep it for my own protection, you'd be surprised how many crazy people you'll come across wondering in the middle of no where.......


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

SMOKEY2348 said:


> <snip>you'd be surprised how many crazy people you'll come across wondering in the middle of no where.......


yeah, you get be careful about that - people should be somewhere before they start to "wonder" about things :rotflmao1:


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

SMOKEY2348 said:


> My point is its better to have it and not need it than to be mauled by an animal that wondered in to your camp site. I'd rather walk away beaten and bruised but alive as apposed to beeing pooed out the back end of an animal .
> 
> I hunt and go to the range to shoot my rifle, I am not looking to use it for no reason but for practice when I go there. I go camping with a hand gun or rifle and keep it for my own protection, you'd be surprised how many crazy people you'll come across wondering in the middle of no where.......



Agree. :thumbup1:
Most people used to firearms are not "happy triggers". Check president Teddy Roosevelt, a hunter and at the same time creator of the national parks. 
Someone once said that if his remains were to be found after being attacked by an animal, the rescuers would also find his firearm and empty shells.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

happiestcamper said:


> yeah, you get be careful about that - people should be somewhere before they start to "wonder" about things :rotflmao1:



Grammar nazi booooo:shrug::whipyobut:
haha


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

SMOKEY2348 said:


> Grammar nazi booooo:shrug::whipyobut:
> haha


Too funny hahahahaha


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

Good thread ... 
about the guns ... I love shooting, but can only remember a couple "deep" back-country camping trips where I took a rifle, and that was to be sure I was erring on the side of safety rather then the feeling it was needed. 

I must be old fashioned, (or careless), but my cell phone stays in the car ... where ever that is. Not too many reception towers around when you get away from civilization centers, no matter what the movies show you. 

The addition of the survival items mentioned, to a first aid kit is exactly what I do also. I have a small personal first aid pouch, (about 6 x 4 x 1 inches) with just the most basic items, plus the matches, Bic lighter, whistle, smallish multi-tool, (about 3"), and compass. It's a pretty sturdy pouch, and I sewed two belt-loops onto it so I can wear it almost like a fanny-pak in back. That way I know I will always have it with me, even if I were to take a fall and loose or drop everything else.

Artmart - you got me thinking; at about 15 nights per year, times ?? years, plus say 4 unexpected bonus nights per year, times ?? years - for my early years, plus my "later" years which would be about 8 nights per year for ?? years, (sorry no bonus nights lately), and maybe adding a fudge factor of say 10% and it adds up to ... nope, I think you got me. 

LOL - and I thought I camped a lot. 


*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

if you find my dead body,you will find at least 24 rounds of 357 casings,and in my hands will be my knife,along with dna samples of whatever it was that attacked me,even if it was a annimal of the 2 legged variety.
:whipyobut:
because no one,annimal,or human has the right to attack a person.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you used 24 rounds of .357 casings and you died, we're just gonna bury you because your aim just plain sucks or you can't use your weapon properly.

Unless there's 24 carcasses around you, too, and the 25th is the one that got you, well, maybe we'll think a little higher of you but then we're leaving because we don't want the same fate.

I'll correct you on one thing. Not only do animals have a right to protect what's theirs, I don't think they care at all for human rules and laws since humans didn't care about theirs and probably never will. Most of the modern animals these days are instinct because of human involvement. Just something to think about.

Keep up the perspective and their inherent rights, or avoid invading the animal's territory in the first place and you'll save THEIR rights and lives from us selfish humans. Being righteous is a human trait and requires the extra brain power we were born with. Otherwise it's instinct, and humans are the least instinctual animals on this planet.

Be safe everyone and let's develop common sense and courtesy, through education and experience and this way very few people get hurt.


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

artmart said:


> ...edit>>>
> I'll correct you on one thing. Not only do animals have a right to protect what's theirs, I don't think they care at all for human rules and laws since humans didn't care about theirs and probably never will. Most of the modern animals these days are instinct because of human involvement. Just something to think about.
> 
> Keep up the perspective and their inherent rights, or avoid invading the animal's territory in the first place and you'll save THEIR rights and lives from us selfish humans. Being righteous is a human trait and requires the extra brain power we were born with. Otherwise it's instinct, and humans are the least instinctual animals on this planet.
> ...


Wow! Peta lives! I guess a hunting trip is out huh?

Humans are nothing more than the animal with the most hubris. 

That's not defending testosterone-fueled thoughtlessness, but even though it didn't help the buffalo, there was a difference between the hide-hunters and the Indians.


*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Gus said:


> Wow! Peta lives! I guess a hunting trip is out huh?
> 
> Humans are nothing more than the animal with the most hubris.
> 
> ...



Funny! I think alike; we tend to overestimate ourselves. 

Animals act under insticts and previous experiences; they may see us under three potential criterias: *food, mate,* or *agressor.*
There is no right and wrong in their domain; surviving is the only thing that matters. 

Besides this in a same specie you can see behavioral diferences between individuals, some are more aggressive, others shy (the same with dogs from the same mother). 

Knowledge is key complemented by some mean of deterrence and self-defense.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

annimals do not have rights,humans do,the creator gave humans the right, to eat annimals,the creator did not give annimals the right to eat humans,and the creator ownes all the earth,not animals,not humans.
and i shoot 300 or more rounds a month out of my 357,so if i shoot something,it will be dead.
but if you shoot a 1000 pound grizzly with a 357,all you are going to do is make him mad.:icon_smile_bbq:


----------

